

OpenBSD needs a VAX donated - zdw
http://marc.info/?l=openbsd-misc&m=138934602108353&w=2

======
nickynix
How much would such a system cost? I did a Google search and found that the
machine is pretty old, but I am unaware of whether that is due to a special
requirement of which I have no knowledge. If I do a direct donation through
openbsd.org, could I specify that the money be used to this purpose?

~~~
nickynix
Ok, I found the donation page and will make a donation to this effect.

------
mariuolo
I take SIMH is too slow to be taken into consideration.

